# Nebie Intro



## qbilder (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi folks. My name is Eric. I'm new to the forums, been lurking for a long while tho. I spend most of the time over in the milling forum but also frequent this one as it's actually more related to what I do. I build billiard cues, wood turning of sorts. I don't carve but am interested in it. I am a wood nut & am especially fond of crazy figure and color. Anyway, just a hello. Here's few pics of my cue turnings.















And if anybody is interested in wood for pens & bottle stops & game calls, knife scales, pistol grips, etc., just let me know. If you pay shipping it'll sure help me clear a lot of shop space LOL. Nice to meet you all.


----------

